# Pink Floyd PULSE bassist



## 77zark77 (Sep 18, 2012)

who is he ?
it's not only a lazy way to know him, this guy is stunning and I had never heard about him before !!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2aOccbfAqE

Was he in some other bands ?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 18, 2012)

You mean Roger Waters, one of the founding members of Pink Floyd?


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 18, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> You mean Roger Waters, one of the founding members of Pink Floyd?



Negative. Pulse is from the Division Bell tour (1994-95), many years after Roger and the Floyd split ways.

The bassist in question is one Guy Pratt, who has a most unfortunate name in my opinion. He is a pretty solid bassist though.

He still tours with David Gilmour when David does a tour


----------



## MstrH (Sep 18, 2012)

I think he's married to Richard Wright's daughter, so he's kinda Pink Floyd family.

btw, I saw the Pulse tour in Vancouver BC: absolutely, positively, fukking amazing. Blew my mind. Best concert ever.

Then, I saw Roger Waters this year in Houston. Another incredible concert. He had G E Smith playing guitar for him.


----------



## LordCashew (Sep 18, 2012)

I love his playing in Sorrow!


----------



## darkinners (Sep 19, 2012)

He is Guy Pratt, great guy!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 19, 2012)

Cool! I always wondered who that guys was myself.

I was really tripped out seeing a guy play a headless bass with Pink Floyd on Comfortably Numb.

BTW is there anyway you can buy PULSE as a CD?


----------



## ang3 (Sep 19, 2012)

ya i think the cd came out the same time as the vhs


----------



## SamSam (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm sure it comes with the dvd


----------



## Genome (Sep 19, 2012)

Two cool facts:

- I saw Pink Floyd on that tour in 1994 at Earls Court, when I was five years old.
- The touring guitarist for David Gilmour is my step-uncle, and was also the guitarist for Roxy Music.


----------



## MstrH (Sep 19, 2012)

Genome said:


> Two cool facts:
> 
> - I saw Pink Floyd on that tour in 1994 at Earls Court, when I was five years old.
> - The touring guitarist for David Gilmour is my step-uncle, and was also the guitarist for Roxy Music.



Damn you lucky bastard!


----------

